# Let's talk pumps



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I would like to hear some people chime in on return pumps.
max head height would be around 10 feet or so.
Only looking to push 700-900gph at the top.
noise is an issue!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Vertex v6.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The Vertex V6 only has a head height shut off @8' 

What's the budget...LOL!

The Fluval Sea SP6 is based on the Askol motorblock as well. Itwill give you [email protected]' and [email protected]' using 1.25" pipe using 135w. Assuming this is for a basement to main floor application, my suggestion would be to use 1.5" from pump to main floor and reduce to 1" at the highest point. Install a bypass at the sump area in case flow reduction is required at the DT. Compared to other pumps of similar flow rate and curve, the Fluval Sea SP6 is the quietest of them all and has MPT threads on the intake and exit ports.

The only other sumbersible type pump that will give you the head GPH is the Mag pumps. Either the 18 or the 24 and plumb it with pipe in the same manner as the Fluval Sea. They do emit quite a hum.

For DEAD SILENT, the Abyzz a100 will fit the bill.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

what about the jebao pumps, there getting good reviews
i got one from fragbox and looks like its nicely built, 
or the lifeguard aquatics quiet one pro pumps are nice


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hmmm, wonder why he's asking about pumps ???!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LifeGuard/QuietOne nor Sicce Pro/Multi will give the GPH at the head height required nor are they as quiet.

I would not trust the reliability of Chinese DC pumps for high head applications.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

The Waveline 6000 has max head of 13'


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

wtac said:


> The Vertex V6 only has a head height shut off @8'
> 
> What's the budget...LOL!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the awesome info as usual! It's a real pleasure to have some honest info from someone who has used the pumps.

I've been looking at the Fluval series of SP pumps and the SP6 might actually be much more than I'm looking for since my head height will only be around 7 feet vertical with 4 feet horizontal travel. From what their website is saying about the SP6, with that height I would still get roughly 1800gph of flow which is waaaay more that I would need. Looking at the SP4 seems definitely more realistic to what I've been looking for with a flow of around 1000gph. I'm realistically only looking to turn over 600gph but would be happy with anything above that since I could put in a return loop. Also I wouldn't run a manifold off it since I would prefer consistency with the reactors I run. Instead I would probably use my Eheim compact 2000 to run anything that I needed.

The price is very acceptable also at $200 US! The only thing I've been looking at is the power consumption of 88w but who am I kidding right? That really isn't that much when it comes to pumps or anything to do with salt.

As much as I would LOVE to get an Abyzz, i'm not that rich 

Also, the mag pumps are certainly out of the question due to the sheer power consumption they have!!! The Mag24 is a whopping 265 watts!!

Lastly, I was still looking at the Jebao DC 9000 but there are definitely some pro's and con's to this pump. 
Pro's:
It's dirt cheap
Adjustable flow
Lower power consumption

Con's:
I know three people that have this pump and all three had said they had problems out of the box
It's dirt cheap!
can easily break the neck due to the threads not being true NPT.

So I still might go with the fluval but the Jebao isn't out of the question


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

EHEIM 1262......The only pumps I use they work for life!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave, i did not tell your wife, but with sump in the basement you should forget about quite environment there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

7' vs 10' (as first posted) vertical head height is a big difference when it comes to flow biased pumps .

If you can, continue with 1.5" for the horizontal run and use a radius curved 90's on the bend. Then pop a 1.5" -1" reducer coupling where you need to. This will help minimize internal flow friction.

If you are going to build a fish room in the basement, putting Roxul b/w the wall studs and in the joists makes a HUGE difference in sound deadening as well as using a solid core door. To maximize useable space, install a pocket door vs swing and make sure you upgrade to the SS bearing wheels. Don't forget an exhaust fan as well .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Always the fountain of knowledge. I'll take all of this into consideration since the fish room will be the first room to be renovated in the basement with the rest of the basement to be finished after.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you will be planning that much work, I'll add more to the mix for you to consider...LOL

You want to contain the water within the room in the event of a flood: sump/exteral equipment integrity failure, filling/drain hose pops out if you are absent from supervising as you are multi tasking, ie. BBQ, etc. You want to protect the space outside of the fishroom.

A properly sloped floor drain is ideal but you have to at least create a "continuous pan" of the floor to at least a 4" up the wall...this means a "step over" threshold at the bottom door opening.

A bit more of work and expense but it's peace of mind from a worse case scenario.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I always used these for return and drain

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/schedule-40-pvc-90186-elbow-bell-end-elbow-150-3-4-inch/954515

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Considered external at all. You would have way more options. Its not that hard and doesn't take up too much space.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

*Its not that hard and doesn't take up too much space.*
Is that what you tell the girls 

The idea of an external is definitely a great idea but I really dont mind an internal for quite a few reasons.
1) don't have to run a heater!
2) less noise in a internal
3) if a seal leaks, who cares! It's already in a tank
4) power consumption. Most internal pumps are lower wattage unless you start getting very expensive externals.

As for the actual fish room being water tight, noooo worries! I use to be a mason and did tilework so I know a thing or two about drains and slopes. I won't go crazy in that room since it's in the basement and there is already a drain close.


----------

